# Recommend A Book, Part II



## StarHalo (Mar 10, 2018)

(The original Recommend A Book thread, started in January of 2012 with 200+ posts, mysteriously vanished as of early 2018; we will resume the thread here.)

Friendly top-of-the-page reminder: 

*Recommend ONE BOOK every THREE MONTHS*.

If you have more than one book to recommend, post one now and wait three months to post another. Include a description; pictures and links welcome.






I last posted in January, so I'm not up again until April; everyone else is welcome.


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 10, 2018)

Thank you StarHalo. I love your Avatar by the way. The black kitten is so cute!

i recommend *Duel in the Sun: Alberto Salazar, **** Beardsley, and America's Greatest Marathon *by John Brant 

It is an incredible suspense story on The 1982 Boston Marathon. I have no book reporting skills so please look it up on Amazon. 

This book inspired me to run and complete the 26 miles, 385 yards of the 2016 Skechers Performance Los Angeles Marathon on February 14, 2016. 

My goal was to beat Ethan Hawke’s NYC Marathon time of 4hours 25 minutes. I succeeded, finishing in 4hours 11minutes 10seconds. In so doing I developed chronic inflammation in my right knee which is incurable. 

I will never be able to run again but I knew this risk going in and I gave it everything knowing I would likely end up partially crippled and never be able to run again. This book inspired me big time to achieve this big goal.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 2, 2018)

Dr. Carl Hart of Columbia University recently placed an ad in the Village Voice for a clinical trial focusing on addiction; respondents found themselves in a hospital ward being offered one of two choices: 1) a pipe containing a rock of pharmaceutical-grade crack cocaine, or 2) a five dollar bill. Since it was a medical professional setting, and it's technically a "free sample", unsurprisingly nearly everyone went for the drug. Then later in the day, the same offer was repeated to the same people, crack or cash, and over 80% of these second round participants chose .._the cash_. But wait - what about the culturally ingrained idea of the crack user who will do anything for more once they've had a taste? Aren't people who use crack supposed to go insane and start stealing and selling everything? We could check this result against the data for how addictive crack is, except there isn't any data, just the stories and cultural tales surrounding it, so how addictive is the most addictive drug if it isn't even as alluring as smoking? If these ideas are completely wrong, then what about other socially promoted ideas surrounding drugs? It turns out a significant portion of what we "know" about drugs are just that, tall tales spun to scare children away from drugs, but how can we tell what's scientifically correct and what's not if there's no data..


----------



## RBR (May 31, 2018)

.....


----------



## Monocrom (May 31, 2018)

Really wish I had backed up not just mine, but *all *of the recommendations from the original thread. Oh well.... Look for a new recommendation coming from me in a couple of days or so.


----------



## xxo (Jun 1, 2018)

[h=1]Betrayal at Little Gibraltar: A German Fortress, a Treacherous American General, and the Battle to End World War I *- *By William Walker[/h]
A hundred year old cover up and mystery of why the half trained U.S. 79th division was tasked with taking the most difficult objective of the beginning of the Meuse Argonne offensive, the fortress at Montfaucon and why they were not supported as they should have been - decisions that likely extended the end of world War One by a month and cost hundreds of thousands of casualties.


https://www.betrayalww1.com/the-book.html


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 7, 2018)

*

"How to Win Friends and Influence People."
By: Dale Carnegie*

Sorry that this recommendation took longer than expected. I honestly wasn't sure what tone to use in making it. But you know what?.... Screw it! I'm not even going to try to sugar-coat it or be at least a bit diplomatic about it. The book itself is not very diplomatic towards the reader. Honestly, unlike all of my recommendations in Part 1 of this topic, this particular book is not one I even _want_ to recommend. But it is so important, that I have too. Despite the fact that chapter 1 put me into a horrifically angry mood. 

This isn't a nice tome. In fact you have to accept certain unfortunate and downright nasty truths about Humanity in general in order to get the most from this book. Early on in the book, these truths are presented. And, historical examples are then given to drive home the fact that these truths are indeed fact. To be honest, a better title would have been "How to manipulate most people into doing what you want them to do, whether or not that manipulation is beneficial to them."

Making friends? Oh no. You will find nothing in its pages that teaches how to seek out like-minded individuals of good morals (or similar morals to yours) and become life-long friends. You WILL learn how to manipulate some to think of you as a good friend. 

One example of dealing with people: Someone screws up at their job. You as boss, can either confront them or treat them with understanding. Openly and honestly confronting them for screwing up, expect one of two responses. One, just denial. Refusal on their part to accept the reality that it's their fault. Refusal to admit they did anything wrong! Or, best you can hope for, they'll just say "I don't know what else I could have done better."

That's it. The book recommends confronting no one. Trying a gentler approach. That may or may not work, but the idiot who screwed up will at least think well of you. Just one of many concepts shown in the book. And what's pointed out in the book are proven techniques that work much of the time. That's the sad part. They work! So if you want to use them, you'll likely succeed. You just have to pretty much pretend to be someone you're not. But you'll likely get results! (Now you guys know why I was so angry at the end of chapter 1.)

Again, don't want to recommend it. But if you buy only one psychology book on the market, get this one. And, that was just the first couple of chapters in the book. Didn't want to spoil the rest. It's one of those books you don't just read, but re-read and study. Highly recommended.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 7, 2018)

Monocrom said:


> *"How to Win Friends and Influence People."
> By: Dale Carnegie*



I read that one as a kid, I still recall and sometimes try to do the "sparkle in the eye" bit, gonna get it one day..


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 7, 2018)

StarHalo said:


> I read that one as a kid, I still recall and sometimes try to do the "sparkle in the eye" bit, gonna get it one day..



I read it only recently. So, somewhat late in Life. I think you read it too early, and I read it too late. How it's not required reading in all colleges, I'll never understand.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jun 9, 2018)

Why We Get Fat: And What to Do About It, Gary Taubes 2010

The book that changed my life. Before I was finished, I cut sugar, bread, etc and started trying to limit my carbs to 20g per day. A synopsis of Dr. Eric Westman’s diet (ketogenic). One of the next books I got was Dr. Atkins New Diet Revolution (originally written in 1971!). Fat does not make you fat. Carbs give your pancreas a workout releasing insulin, leading to insulin resistance / type II diabetes. NAFLD (nonalcoholic fatty liver disease) is a new disease. Used to be you had liver problems, you were a heavy drinking. People started coming in and doctors asked them if they drank, many said no, and the doctors didn't believe them. It was too much carbs / sugar that caused this (easily reversible) liver damage. And more.

Other references:

Good Calories, Bad Calories: Challenging the Conventional Wisdom on Diet, Weight Control, and Disease by Gary Taubes 2004 - his _other _book

Fatty Liver Disease and Ketogenic Diets

Lack of Saturated Fat Consumption: At least two studies, one from Duke University, and one from Cambridge University have shown that reducing carbohydrate consumption and increasing saturated fat intake helps the liver shed excess fat in as little as three days.


----------



## SCEMan (Jun 11, 2018)

I remember seeing the Altamont & Woodstock films at the theater the year I graduated HS and was blown away by both (especially Woodstock). But although powerful, the Altamont film left out much of the details for the sake of entertainment. This book is very well-researched with many first person narratives of what transpired. After all these years, it was nice to get a comprehensive account (from numerous perspectives) of the Altamont free concert from concept to aftermath.


----------



## troutpool (Jun 24, 2018)

I believe someone recommended Henry David Thoreau's _Walden_ in the original book thread, and I suggest it again here. No long description is necessary. This is a book for all individuals in all seasons. Read it for its wit, its wisdom, its poetry of thought--its celebration of the earth and the human spirit.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 1, 2018)

True story: Tara Westover was born to a fundamentalist survivalist family deep in the Idaho wilderness, sibling to brothers and sisters who had no birth certificates, most of whom had never stepped foot in a classroom, and had never been to a hospital, thanks to a homeopathic herbalist energy-healer mother who was obedient to a father who gravely warned them and anyone else who would listen about the Government Illuminati program of brainwashing people into Satan's plans. So we follow our author's childhood spending days preserving food to prepare for the End Times when the so called civilized world would come crawling to their door to try to steal the provisions they'd readied, and pulling copper out of radiators and scrap iron out of the local scrap yard for income. Her course seems set, to become a subservient mother and housewife for a proper devout man, but then one day one of her older brothers announces that he's decided to go to college, that you only need a certain ACT score to get in; our narrator sits in a dark hovel in her spare moments reading a math textbook, and begins to picture what college might be like.. A dark and heartbreaking tale of life from the true fringe, from those who didn't have a choice..


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 3, 2018)

Must admit, I am curious if the book portrayed the father as a flawed human-being or as a lunatic.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 3, 2018)

The author regards him with awe and reverence, as any devout family would follow the head of their household. And that's part of the problem..


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 6, 2018)

StarHalo said:


> The author regards him with awe and reverence, as any devout family would follow the head of their household. And that's part of the problem..



Now I really am curious about that book. Honestly, in my neck of the woods, a huge problem is the utter lack of respect that children have for their fathers. Of course that's assuming there's even one in the picture to begin with. And also assuming he's not one of those types.... The ones who see themselves as their child's "friend" instead of as a parent.


----------



## 59ride (Aug 6, 2018)

The Journeyer by Gary Jennings, about the life and times of Marco Polo, fantastic read


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 3, 2018)

We join Georgia Congressman John Lewis on his family's cotton farm where he was born; as a child he spends his days preaching to the chickens in his care and becoming more curious as to why his life is this way though he has only ever seen two white people. As he develops into a teen, it becomes clear to him that education is the only way out, and in a stroke of luck on being accepted to a Christian college, he discovers the teachings of Gandhi and the concepts of passive resistance. With a few other like-minded friends (who are not that impressed with the elder Martin Luther King Jr.'s execution,) he sits down at the segregated lunch counters and buses across the South, starting the now historical Sit Ins of the 60's. Strongly recommended if you're not feeling that good about politics lately and would be interested in the story of a life of true conviction and getting things done..


----------



## RBR (Nov 6, 2018)

.....


----------



## Burgess (Dec 10, 2018)

Hello fellow CPF'ers --

lovecpf



I want to read a book (or a Series of books)
about "Life after an EMP event", on my Kindle.


HOWEVER --

I really want it to be in the form of a
" Documentary or Overview ",
rather than a "Hero" who is caught 
in the middle of the situation.

DON'T want it to be a "People" story,
but rather a WHAT HAPPENS/HAPPENED
and Why, etc.

Sorta' like watching a Discovery Channel
special on the EMP event.

Hope I'm making sense to you here.

Any suggestions ? ? ?


Thank you for your help . . . .


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 11, 2018)

Burgess said:


> Sorta' like watching a Discovery Channel
> special on the EMP event.



Nonfiction EMP, roger that. Haven't read any myself, but you'll be glad to know that there's no shortage of choices thanks to Amazon's self-publishing system; survival is one of the top-selling subjects for these books, resulting in a deluge of new titles on the topic in just the last 2-3 years. The highest-rated of these specific to the EMP subject is _Disaster Preparedness for EMP Attacks and Solar Storms_, by NASA Engineer Dr. Arthur Bradley. Seven bucks for the Kindle copy.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 12, 2018)

Had no clue there were any _*good*_ non-fiction EMP books out there. 
Will have to check that one out myself. Thanks S.H.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 14, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Dec 25, 2018)

The Black Echo, Michael Connelly (Harry Bosch #1) 1992.

Recently finished the amazon Bosch series and Titus Welliver will from now on will be Bosch whenever I read any from the series. There are a couple spinoff series from Bosh; Renee Ballard series and the Lincoln Lawyer series (Matthew McConaughey).


----------



## SCEMan (Dec 29, 2018)

Extremely well-researched reporting on crimes that terrorized suburban California for decades.
All the more compelling as this monster was finally arrested last April after 40 years!

As a native Californian I recall the news coverage of these crimes, but not with the same intensity as those who lived in the area.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Dec 30, 2018)

removed.


----------



## Burgess (Jan 1, 2019)

Just saw THIS 
on Amazon . . . .


https://www.amazon.com/dp/0764300415/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 1, 2019)

Burgess said:


> Just saw THIS
> on Amazon . . . .
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/0764300415/?tag=cpf0b6-20



A shame there's no Kindle edition, but looks like you can get a good deal on a used copy, same with the other "Frequently Bought Together" book..


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 2, 2019)

Burgess said:


> Just saw THIS
> on Amazon . . . .
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/0764300415/?tag=cpf0b6-20




oo: :huh: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCEMan (Mar 16, 2019)

Grateful American :thumbsup:






What an inspirational read for all Americans. I never fully grasped the magnitude of his commitment...

https://www.washingtonpost.com/ente...8500644dc98_story.html?utm_term=.332c9d7189bb


----------



## dexters (Apr 17, 2019)

I like to read japanese novels. I am college student and my major is japanese language. So such kinds of books are interesting to me. Now I working on literature review. I will write about Ryo Murakami. But I want to get some help with it. For example, I found article about definition essay on h which i need to write in the near future


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Apr 23, 2019)

Why We Sleep: Unlocking the Power of Sleep and Dreams, Dr. Matthew P. Walker (2017).

Another book that changed my life (the first being Gary Taubes' _Why We Get Fat: And What to Do About It_). Being diagnosed with sleep apnea back in June of 2018, I've been focused on sleep. This book reveals the recently learned importance of sleep; to memory, cleaning house in the brain, organ health, etc. He identifies the drawbacks of not getting your 7-9 hours of sleep nightly (he allots 9 hours a night himself) and that you can never make up for lost sleep. Naps? Does not make up for lack of sleep. Covers the animal world in that nearly every living creature sleeps. Some birds sleep with only half their brain, and if they are at the end of a line of birds on a branch, they can keep the outer eye / that half of the brain awake - keeping watch. I have the kindle ebook and got me a hard copy for reference.

More resources:

Dr. Matthew Walker on Sleep for Enhancing Learning, Creativity, Immunity, and Glymphatic System 2-28-19

#47 – Matthew Walker, Ph.D., on sleep – Part I of III: Dangers of poor sleep, Alzheimer’s risk, mental health, memory consolidation, and more

deep, slow-wave sleep is vital Dr. Rhonda Patrick ig


----------



## Strintguy (Apr 30, 2019)

The name of the wind!


----------



## JimIslander (Apr 30, 2019)

Sailing Alone Around the World. 

First person to do this, 1896! Written by a sea captain who restored a small boat and sailed around the world. This was during a time when some still thought the world was flat. A spectacular portrait of times in the late 1800s.


----------



## SCEMan (Aug 18, 2019)

Very well researched telling of this outrageous So Cal bank robbery/shootout that preceded and probably exceeded the North Hollywood shootout. I remember following this when it happened only a few miles away, but wasn't privy to the motivation and planning. First major use of "assault-type" rifles that I recall in a bank robbery. Since it occured in a rural somewhat remote area it never that much attention at the time.


----------



## AndyF (Aug 18, 2019)

Salt: A World History by Mark Kurlansky.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Aug 27, 2019)

A Dangerous Man (Elvis Cole #18 / Joe Pike #7), Robert Crais 2019.

One of a few series I follow religiously. Elvis Cole or Joe Pike, and Crais has at least a couple more (one is a German Sheppard - Maggie series).


----------



## usdiver (Aug 27, 2019)

Unintended Consequences by John Ross. Published in 1996 and the writer wrote it to warn of coming times and to prevent what the book is about. Very powerful and The ATF even attempted to prevent the book from being published. In addition it was banned in Canada from what I found doing research.
John Ross was from St Louis.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 27, 2019)

usdiver said:


> Unintended Consequences by John Ross. Published in 1996 and the writer wrote it to warn of coming times and to prevent what the book is about. Very powerful and The ATF even attempted to prevent the book from being published. In addition it was banned in Canada from what I found doing research.
> John Ross was from St Louis.



Yes, a truly excellent novel. I still have my early edition of it. It literally changed policy. But of course there will never be open admission of that fact. After the book was published, all of a sudden there were no more heavily armed Federal raids on compounds full of Americans who simply wanted to be left alone. (Apparently that's a crime, or at least it was.) Enough years have gone by that we can now see that was the case. 

Like Upton Sinclair's book "The Jungle," "Unintended Consequences" is one of the most influential books in American history. Having literally changed policy and how things are done in America. Though nowadays the powers that be are content to never mention it, and are happy that it has mainly fallen into obscurity.


----------



## orbital (Sep 26, 2019)

+

Mainly logic & common sense, _
SAS Survival Handbook, Third Edition _is a good refresher/hone your skills read.

For some reason it's stayed on my nightstand for several years,,,, maybe it's the orange _lol_

You can get a good used copy for about $10


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 26, 2019)

Love that manual. Have both the standard length and compact cover version. The latter I bought at Borders as they were having a massive going out of business sale.


----------



## RBR (Oct 6, 2019)

....ß


----------



## PartyPete (Oct 11, 2019)

Can't go wrong with the classics.


----------



## SCEMan (Nov 8, 2019)

[h=1]Touching the Dragon: And Other Techniques for Surviving Life's Wars[/h]
Wow. What a great read.



https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/36556213-touching-the-dragon


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Nov 9, 2019)

The Art Forger, B.A. Shapiro (2012).

The backdrop for this is a real Boston art theft in the 90s. I've always liked art / artist / painter movies (Lust for Life (1956), Girl with a Pearl Earring (2003), Portrait of Jennie (1948), Mr. Turner (2014), Museum Hours (2012), and of course Art and Craft (2014) and Tim's Vermeer (2013) - also looking forward to Mrs. Lowry and Son (2019)). This one ended up as my #3 book for the year to date.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 10, 2019)

Okay Boomer


----------



## Burgess (Nov 11, 2019)

Thanks to CPF member Kitchen Panda,
I sought out, and obtained a used copy of the (no longer in print) 
book " Landslide ! " by Veronique Day (circa 1966).

If *EVER* there was a story to convince people
to ALWAYS carry a flashlight in their pocket,
or in their knapsack, THIS is certainly it ! ! !

:huh:

Very interesting, captivating read.
Sadly, not available in electronic form.
:sigh:

Perhaps available in yer' local library.

Flashaholics will enjoy this one !

lovecpf

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/2078253.Landslide_


----------



## troutpool (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Nov 27, 2019)

jumped the gun


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 28, 2019)

I know this isn't a book _review_ topic. 
Simply a book recommendation one.
However, with respect; perhaps everyone could include just a few words as to why they're recommending a certain book. That would genuinely be appreciate. 
Happy Holidays to everyone on CPF.


----------



## Empath (Nov 28, 2019)

Monocrom's recommendation is spot on.

It would be prudent for all participants in the thread to reread Star's opening post. He outlines the thread's purpose and some worthwhile suggestions on offering your recommendations.


----------



## 1606Justin (Jan 15, 2020)

My all-time favorite is The Great Gatsby by F. Scott Fitzgerald, and I also recommend The Catcher in the Rye by J. D. Salinger. Both books are to read and re-read, in my opinion, at least.


----------



## troutpool (Mar 30, 2020)

I have been enjoying Bill Tilman's Seven Mountain-Travel Books lately. He describes his early climbs in Africa with Eric Shipton, and his epic 2500-mile bicycle trip across the African continent. His account of climbing Nanda Devi is a classic in the mountaineering literature. Tilman writes with an active voice and great attention to interesting detail. There is plenty of wry British wit mixed in, and even a little wisdom. Great travel adventures by a fine writer.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 31, 2020)

*Due to current circumstances, the one book rule is now suspended until further notice: *

*You may recommend as many books as you like, however you must include a description for each book.

*Lots of people are reading more than ever now, they'll be looking for recommendations so share the good stuff, be descriptive.


----------



## Strintguy (Mar 31, 2020)

The Name of the Wind and its sequel, Wise Man's Fear. Very well crafted fantasy, draws you in from the very start


----------



## orbital (Mar 31, 2020)

+

* Nelson DeMille *books are very entertaining, I'v read several.
..not at all a 'chore to read' type of writing, easy to read
_
recommended_


----------



## jrgold (Mar 31, 2020)

One Mans Wilderness by Sam Keith. Based on a true story. Very descriptive account of building a cabin off the land in Alaska, and being self sufficient in the wilderness. 


https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/124718


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14 (Apr 1, 2020)

Jack carr "terminal list"

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## xxo (May 13, 2020)

_No hard feelings!_


By John Lewis Barkley


This may be the finest First World War memoir I have read – if you liked Elton Mackin's _Suddenly We Didn't Want to Die _or Hervey Allen's _Toward the Flame_, you will love _No hard feelings!. _ 


John Lewis Barkley, chronicles his experience in world war one as a scout sniper serving in the 3rd​ Division, including his use of a captured German machine gun that he fired from a knocked out French tank, driving back a German advance, for which he was awarded the Medal of Honor.


You can read it here:


https://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=inu.32000009944960&view=1up&seq=1




BTW you can read _Toward the Flame _here:


_[url]https://archive.org/details/towardflamewardi00herv/mode/2up_[/URL]


----------



## jkqubrrppmwyuslhck (May 13, 2020)

Talisman - Stephen King 

Especially now. It's an escapism story and is classic King. It's wild, far-fetched, and one of the more enjoyable reads I've had in a while. I'd say it's a story akin to Alice in Wonderland, and it explores some dark themes - particularly familial neglect.


----------



## Fish 14 (May 13, 2020)

Unintended consequences


----------



## xxo (May 15, 2020)

xxo said:


> _No hard feelings!_
> 
> 
> By John Lewis Barkley
> ...





Another outstanding memoir from the Great War – this one by German naval intelligence officer Captain Franz von Rintelen writing in _Dark Invader_, tells his incredible story as a master spy and saboteur who waged war against the allies in the United States in 1915, setting up a network of spies, built fire bombs on an industrial scale, which were planted on ships carrying war materiel and laid the ground work for the German agents who blew up black Tom island in New York harbor. Von Rintelen managed to stay one step a head of allied agents and the New York bomb squad until he was mysteriously recalled to Germany and captured by the British.




You can also read _Dark Invader_ for free here:


http://gutenberg.net.au/ebooks08/0801121h.html#ch-2


----------



## ledbetter (May 15, 2020)

A great WW II memoir by British intelligence officer, Norman Lewis, later a renowned travel writer, is “Naples ‘44.” Amazing tale of graft, culture, survival, and humanity.


----------



## AlienBug (May 15, 2020)

John Adams Under Fire
Dan Abrams
2020

Fascinating and well-researched profile of the second president, 26 years before he became president, when he was the only Boston lawyer willing to defend the eight British soldiers and their captain accused of murder in the Boston Massacre.

Interesting to see how the law was basically in its infancy then too.


----------



## xxo (May 16, 2020)

ledbetter said:


> A great WW II memoir by British intelligence officer, Norman Lewis, later a renowned travel writer, is “Naples ‘44.” Amazing tale of graft, culture, survival, and humanity.




Thanks for the recommendation! Just watched the movie, looking forward to reading the book.


----------



## ledbetter (May 16, 2020)

The most famous German ww I memoir was “Storm of Steel” by Ernst Junger, who was quite a character and played an interesting role in Paris and Russia during ww II.


----------



## xxo (May 16, 2020)

ledbetter said:


> The most famous German ww I memoir was “Storm of Steel” by Ernst Junger, who was quite a character and played an interesting role in Paris and Russia during ww II.



Found it here:


https://archive.org/details/ErnstJngerTheStormOfSteel/page/n13/mode/2up


…..seems interesting, will have to start reading it tonight.


While on the subject of First World war memoirs, here is Guy Empey's _Over the Top_ (full audio book):




Empey was an American who joined the British Army and was badly wounded during the start of the battle of the Somme. Empey was among the first to publish a first world war memoir from the perspective of a front line soldier in 1917.


----------



## ledbetter (May 16, 2020)

Thanks for the links. Junger’s personal journals of his days in Paris as part of the occupation we’re recently published and are very odd since he was really more interested in the arts and sciences than being a soldier. Btw, he was never officially a Nazi but that doesn’t necessarily make him guiltless.


----------



## jabe1 (Jul 23, 2020)

Brave New World revisited.

prescient, and pertinent.


----------



## SCEMan (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm Your Huckleberry

Val Kilmer's autobiography. Fascinating insight into a complex actor.


----------



## orbital (Aug 20, 2020)

+

Yesterday I ordered up a copy of *John M Browning: American Gunmaker

*= why am I recommending a book I have yet to read:

the book is rated very highly
Browning has 128 patents, (of which are still produced to this day) 
personally could use some creative inspiration
..Browning, born January 23, 1855, was a genius 

= so, I'll say confidently in advance, it'll be interesting

note: do you know how involved it is to patent something now,, _Ibuprofenfest _


----------



## ledbetter (Aug 21, 2020)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Yesterday I ordered up a copy of *John M Browning: American Gunmaker
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting. In the same vein, and with a historical perspective, The Gun by Chivers gives the history and influence of the AK-47.


----------



## troutpool (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## ledbetter (Mar 8, 2022)

Had to dig around for this thread. For any history fans, Hero of Two Worlds - the Marquis de Lafayette by Mike Duncan is a great read. Non boring style and very informative even for those with some knowledge of the American and French Revolutions.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 10, 2022)

Fish 14 said:


> Unintended consequences


The first edition is worth a bit of money now. It included a certain political character based on a real life one who, in the book, gets what he deserves. Subsequent editions omitted the character.


----------



## troutpool (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## ledbetter (Jan 1, 2023)

Wings of War, the history of the P51 Mustang is a great read for fans of WW2, history, or aviation. One of the very few joint weapon developments between US and UK, and it happened to change the war. Written by a husband and wife team-that sounds difficult.


----------



## SCEMan (Jan 1, 2023)

Great read and introduction to criminal forensics and profiling. If you aren't familiar with the recent cold case arrest of the Golden State Killer, this book is a good primer. I've read many books by FBI profilers and forensic DNA experts over the years and this is one of the better ones.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 1, 2023)

"To the last man" is a paperback written by the Gods and Generals author and tells very detailed stories of fictional characters involved in real events of WW1. A foot soldier, a pilot and others lives are chronicled in a way you can smell the stench or hear the bombs explode. 

"In His Wake" is a hardback biography about the life and times of Soichiro Honda (pronnounced Soh-ee-chee-roh). From his younger days to his last days he had an influence on the automobile industry starting with Japan and eventually planet earth. If you like the history of cars this is a very good record of the events leading up to the current state of the automobile industry and why not every combustion engine propelling automobiles did not end up being built by Mr Honda or use his design. Despite all odds including his own win at all costs racing program Mr Honda managed to succeed. In His Wake explains how.


----------



## SamKormak (Jan 4, 2023)

SCEMan said:


> Great read and introduction to criminal forensics and profiling. If you aren't familiar with the recent cold case arrest of the Golden State Killer, this book is a good primer. I've read many books by FBI profilers and forensic DNA experts over the years and this is one of the better ones.
> View attachment 37187


Sounds interesting. Anything else in this style you can rec?


----------



## desert.snake (Jan 4, 2023)

> Surely You're Joking, Mr. Feynman!


good book

this one is good too


> Feynman Lectures on Physics


----------



## SCEMan (Jan 4, 2023)

SamKormak said:


> Sounds interesting. Anything else in this style you can rec?


Compelling read...


----------

